# Need Help Naming a Singleton Puppy



## Tomfoolery (Aug 30, 2009)

*UPDATE - SEE PUPPY PICS - Need Help Naming a Singleton Puppy*

Looking for ideas for unique puppy names for a 12 week "singleton" Golden Retriever puppy we just got. He's a blonde Golden, happy, lovable, and will probably be an 85-90 pounder when full-grown. He was born as a "singleton" puppy (highly unusual), and his dad's name is "Moses". I don't want to give him a standard name. We tragically lost our beloved Golden puppy, Dylan, at 15 months old last August and this puppy came along at a time to help heal our hearts over the loss of Dylan. Thanks in advance for your ideas.

See pics of puppy.

Thanks for the help.

Tomfoolery


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

What about Jonah. Had we chosen a Male Golden that was our 1st choice.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I cannot offer a name, but what I do is try to figure what I feel would best describe the dogality I am seeing/feeling and then search on the internet for names which translate down to what I am trying to describe,

Example: Rishi = sage. Ray of Light
Faelan = Little Wolf, young wolf
Zachane = The Lord remembers (derivative)
etc


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

What about "Uno," with a reg'd name of One of a Kind or One and Only?


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I have a Noah.

Love Winston, Farley. Fisher

Aslan - I just like the story and the name
Gabriel - gabe
Ace 
Paddy or Paddington

Do you have a picture so I can see his face?


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I like Uno!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

"Uno" would get my vote!!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I like Uno too - but what about Alpha?? Solo?? (maybe as in hans solo?)

trying to think of 'singleton' names...


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

What about Pharoh, Canaan, Asher - happiness, Cyrus, or Jericho


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I also like Tarek


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Keops
uno
jasper,jessie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Uno*

Uno is a great name!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

l like Noah too. A biblical reference like his dad and he stood ALONE when no one would believe in him


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I like Solo.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> What about "Uno," with a reg'd name of One of a Kind or One and Only?


That was actually going to be my suggestion too! Or Ace "Hole in One"


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Think "one", "singular", "uno", etc. I had a singleton *and they are not highly unusual... 
I named him Nitelite's Formula One. We called him Graham, after Graham Hill, Grand Prix Hall of Famer.

Singular Sensation
Once Upon A Time
One in a Million
One Moment in Time

etc etc...


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I also like:

Pizzeria Uno
Hole in One
One in a Million
One Song Glory
Once in a Lifetime


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

"Uni" - Kennel Name I am the One


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

I love Uno! great name
I also love knowing where to come when i need a name lol


----------



## Tomfoolery (Aug 30, 2009)

*Pics of singleton puppy needing help name*

If this helps anyone with naming help, here are few pics of the puppy. He was a singleton and came to us on 10/21/09 at a time when our hearts needing healing over the sudden, tragic loss of our 15 month old Golden puppy, Dylan. Another thing unique about this puppy is he has some scar tissue on top of his head due to a cut that accidentally happened when he was born in his metal kennel cage. Its something else unique about him. hanks for name suggestions.

Tomfoolery


----------



## Zarna (10 mo ago)

Tomfoolery said:


> *UPDATE - SEE PUPPY PICS - Need Help Naming a Singleton Puppy*
> 
> Looking for ideas for unique puppy names for a 12 week "singleton" Golden Retriever puppy we just got. He's a blonde Golden, happy, lovable, and will probably be an 85-90 pounder when full-grown. He was born as a "singleton" puppy (highly unusual), and his dad's name is "Moses". I don't want to give him a standard name. We tragically lost our beloved Golden puppy, Dylan, at 15 months old last August and this puppy came along at a time to help heal our hearts over the loss of Dylan. Thanks in advance for your ideas.
> 
> ...


Hi
Did you pick a name?
My little shihtzu is going to have a singleton this week. She is at day 57
I’m planning to keep the puppy, I won’t have the heart to take it from her!
We’ll see….


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Zarna said:


> Hi
> Did you pick a name?
> My little shihtzu is going to have a singleton this week. She is at day 57
> I’m planning to keep the puppy, I won’t have the heart to take it from her!
> We’ll see….



Welcome!

This thread is from 2009, the OP (Discussion Starter) hasn't been on since 2011, you probably won't receive a reply.

You may want to start a thread of your own.


----------

